

Guidelines for using email - dpapathanasiou
http://www.washington.edu/computing/email/pinedoc/pguidelines.html

======
aneesh
These are good to keep in handy. In particular, this one: "The integrity of an
email message cannot be guaranteed. If a received message seems out of
character for the sender, double-check before taking it seriously."

I've come across too many people & organizations who blindly swear by the
integrity of an email: "But look, _it says right here_ it was sent by XYZ!"

------
Kadin
Interesting to consider how many of these could be solved or at least
ameliorated via existing technological measures and which ones couldn't.

Encryption and signing would take care of the interception and
authenticity/tampering issue, but there isn't anything that will ever stop the
intended recipient of a message from forwarding it indiscriminately.

Overall a good policy and good advice from UW; it's ironic that people who
understand how email works tend to trust it less than those who don't.
(There's something of a lesson there: if experts in a technology or system are
more confident in it than the public, you can probably use it with caution; if
experts think the public over-trusts it, run away.)

------
soundsop
_Email takes up computer space, so delete messages you no longer need._

I disagree. I keep almost all of my email. For me, the cost of storing all
email is small compared to usefulness of finding an old email when you need
it.

